# India a favoured destination for Russia



## Vikrant (Nov 30, 2015)

Russian tourists are always welcome in India. 

---

The Russian Embassy has strongly contradicted a report in the Indian media which claimed that India had been designated as an unfavourable destination for Russians. Coming close on the heels of two major tourist destinations, Egypt and Turkey being barred for Russian tourists, the report in the ‘Times of India’ on Sunday, November 29, had created consternation.

Expressing “utter disappointment” with the media reports about India having been identified by Russia as an unfavourable tourist destination, the Russian Embassy in Delhi, in a press statement issued on Monday, November 30, said unofficial sources cited in the media report were misquoted.

“While advisories have regularly been issued by Russian authorities for Russian citizens to refrain from visiting certain countries for various reasons, never ever has any of the kind been recommended as regards of India,” the press release said in unusually strong language. “Russia and India are friendly nations and strategic partners, historically sharing the ‘Atithi Devo Bhava’ (guest is God) attitude towards each other,” the statement underlined.

“The Embassy underlines that there is no official list of destinations recommended for Russian tourists.” In fact, the statement said, “The increase of inflow of Russian tourists to India is expected during the 2015-2016 tourist season, which at its peak touched 150 thousand Russians visiting India in winter months.”

India a favoured destination for Russia


----------

